# 10 months Old Golden Aggressive toward other dogs



## Clifford (Sep 17, 2007)

My 10 months male puppy snapped at two smaller dogs during two seperate occasions. First at the dog park during play and again last night at our neighborhood park; a friendly beagle walked up and sniffed, just as I thought things are going well, my puppy was nipping the beagle's neck and eventually pin him on the ground.

I don't understand why he is becoming aggressive toward other dogs all of the sudden. I have had him since he was 3 months old, he has been the sweetest, most mellow puppy you can imagine and did fine at the puppy playgroup and kindergarden.

Is it time to neuter him?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bumping up.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

It may be time to neuter him, you should check with your breeder. Augie started getting snarky with other dogs starting around the same age and then pushy with us over the next few months. We had him snipped at 13 months on his breeders recommendation. Within a few months after being snipped he is his sweet old self and loves all dogs again.


----------



## beth44 (Apr 24, 2008)

*10 month old Golden aggressive towards other dogs*

We had the same problem. Our Golden was dominant and we didn't know it. Her tail was high all the time as a puppy. Then on the Dog Whisperer nat geo cable tv show, I learned that puppies with high tails will be dominant. She also will put down any dog big or small on the ground. She can't stand any thing that yaps in her face or is unstable.

Most trainers couldn't figure out what to do. They labeled her as aggressive. But the agility teacher said, she is not aggressive, but you must be the Pack Leader, follow the Dog Whisperer techniques. If she attacks, grab her muzzle, hold it closed so she cannot nip us, then put her on her side immediately till she relaxes, then let her up and back to play with the other dogs. We did this about 3 times, and she would at least be nice to the other dogs or ignore them. This has worked. The many trainers did not know anything about dog psychology, so for them the easy way, was to label her has aggressive and nothing can be done. She also attacks if another dog grabs her ball, same technique, and then she allows the other dogs to play with her ball. 

If she growls, the agility teacher said to use the AAAAaaaa sound or SSSSsss sound in authoritive tone and hand grab her scruff of her neck, let her know you are the pack leader.

Just like on the Dog whisperer. It worked the best. No one else had any techniques or solutions that worked. Most trainers don't know how to deal with dominant dogs because their knowledge & training is very limited. 

Out of litters, there will always be more submissive & medium dogs born then dominant ones, but the dominant ones kept the pack safe and alive, so nature will always produce a few dominant dogs to lead & protect the pack.

Good luck


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have a dog that doesnt like little dogs and most little dogs are big time yappers.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I totally agree with all that Beth44 said. These are the techniqies we are using to correct Asia when she does this. We also didn't realize she was dominant until she started showing dog aggression at 18 monthes. My advice is to get your boy into some training to establish you as the pack leader.


----------



## Clifford (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you for sharing your experience and advice. I will start working with the technique Beth44 mentioned. When we first brought our boy home, the breeder mentioned that it is best to wait until he is 18 months before we neuter him so I would like to wait as long as I can if possible


----------

